# Tonewinner AT-300 16 channel pre amp



## Maverick59 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi Guys 
I have been told that Tonewinner are the manufacturer of the Emotiva and the line up of Tonewinner equipment is nearly identical to the Emotiva. I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts or personal experience with the AT-300 unit or Tonewinner in general.
From what I can see Tonewinner amps are identical to the Emotiva amps they have only moved the power socket from one side to the other but all the specs are the same.
Any thoughts or experience would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## lorrinepugh (May 14, 2021)

Hello, well I'm looking into doing the same thing. Did you ever found an answer ?


----------



## batch0912 (May 23, 2021)

Hey everybody! I own the ToneWinner AT-300, in fact, it just got delivered to me very recently. One poster from stereo.net.au mentioned some bad experiences from this same unit. Well, I had several hours working and tinkering with my new AT-300. I watched about a dozen of movies from different genres and from different periods. I inspected the video and listened to the audio very carefully and NONE, I repeat, NONE of what that poster stated is present. There were no artifacts on HDR contents and skin tones look very natural, no high-pitched sound when on standby, etc. All in all, I can say everything is just working as it should. I believe there were a few firmware upgrades recently for this unit and I’m pretty sure these issues were already fixed. That poster from stereo.net should update his device’s firmware and he needs to update his post after that.
If I were to nitpick, the only criticism that I can see is the menu, which looks a bit dated. There’s a little bit of a learning curve, but you’ll get used to it. To be fair, the on-screen menu is laid-out very well, very basic, but it gets the job done! My overall impression is that the performance of the AT-300 is at par with famous pre-pro brands out there. One other thing I like is that the AT-300 is a tad heavy on bass. It gives the needed “thump” only when the scene calls for it though. Some might not like the extra bass but I TOTALLY LOVED IT!!! Priced at only one third of the average price of the named brands, the ToneWinner AT-300 lives up to its name as a real winner! So for all of you who wants to try the AT-300 but is totally discouraged because there’s little known out there about this unit’s performance, well now, let there be light. The AT-300 just works and it works real great, at a fraction of the price!


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

AT-300 - 16 CHANNEL PRE-PRO vs OUTLAW AUDIO Model 976 7.2 HDMI AV BALANCED Surround Processor

DOES anyone have both for a side by side comparion besides the obvious extra channels 

an sorry if i sound a bit the noob but the at-300 has 14 xlr outs why is it called 16 channels

other then that does anyone got a detailed side by side spec an features comparion of both id love to see that before id buy the at-300 as i do have the outlaw 976 an im happy with it 

but what iv seen of the at-300 im definitely intrigued enough to save an slurge id just like to know a lot more details about the at-300


----------



## batch0912 (May 23, 2021)

dreadknot said:


> an sorry if i sound a bit the noob but the at-300 has 14 xlr outs why is it called 16 channels


ToneWinner is marketing it as a 16-channel processor. However, it should have been 13.3 channels because 3 of those are LFE/subwoofer.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

batch0912 said:


> ToneWinner is marketing it as a 16-channel processor. However, it should have been 13.3 channels because 3 of those are LFE/subwoofer.


oh ok still sound like a deal


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

-


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

-


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

but what im really looking for as comparion is data measurements like port vrms output for the xlrs an sinad ratios an values like the kind ya'd get on audiosciencereview.com



i know the outlaws as the 976s is got so details on ther main that the at300 does like this


Analog Section

Input Impedance

47Kohms

Output Impedance

(Main-RCA)1KOhms

Pre Out

RCA 4Vpk; XLR 9Vpk

Frequency Response

Line 10Hz to 80kHz ± 1dB

S/N Ratio (IHF-A)

112dB

Volume Range (Main)

-90dB to +0.0dB

Bass Management

Crossover Frequencies

Adjustable 40-150Hz in 10hz steps, + 200Hz

High-Pass Slope

(Small Speaker Setting) 12 dB/octave (2nd order)

Low-Pass Slope

(Subwoofer) 24 dB/octave (4th order),

Tone Control

Bass Center Frequency/Range

100Hz ± 10dB

Treble Center Frequency/Range

10KHz ± 10db

Tuner

FM Tuner Section

Sensitivity

IHF 10dBu typ.

50dB S/N 13dBu typ.

S/N Ratio

Mono

70dB

Stereo

67dB

Distortion

Mono

0.2%

Stereo

0.3%

Stereo Separation

40dB typ.

Adjacent Channel Selectivity

70dB +/- 400kHz

IF Rejection Ratio

120dB

Frequency Response

20 Hz to 15 kHz ± 1.5dB

AM Tuner Section

Sensitivity

(20dB S/N) 300uV

S/N

45dB

Selectivity

25dB

Distortion

0.7%

Digital Audio

Digital Audio Inputs

75 ohms , 0.5Vp-p

Processor

TI-DA808

General

Supply Voltage

120V +/-10%, 60Hz only

Standby Power Off :

0 .5W

Trigger Output

Sequential Delay 50 mA @ 5VDC

Dimensions

(HxWxD)

4 5/8”x17”x11”

Weight

12 lbs.








if anyones got those data details on the at300 sinad output db an other values an any screen shots of the manuel id like to read over to compare to the outlaws these pages were helpful to me in my chose to by it an with similar detail of the at300 would do the same for it


----------



## batch0912 (May 23, 2021)

These are the specs from the user manual. There's limited technical info in here.


----------



## Hometheaterguyhk (Oct 4, 2021)

batch0912 said:


> These are the specs from the user manual. There's limited technical info in here.
> View attachment 175054


----------



## Hometheaterguyhk (Oct 4, 2021)

I just got my AT-300 a week ago, and it hooked up to a Outlaw 7000x and a Parasound 2003 amp running 5.2.4. Right off the bat, the Atmos surround never sounded this good. I can never duplicate it with an AVR. But I have an issue with the room acoustic software. After doing the room calibration, I did not notice any difference from the original settings (default settings). Also, all the speaker level adjustment has no effect on the audio output regardless how many db I increased or decreased. All the trim level adjustments have no effect on all the channels. I already upgraded the latest software from the SummitHiFi website. What am I doing wrong? Anybody come across this? The good thing is the system sounded fantastic as it is with no other issues.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Hometheaterguyhk said:


> I just got my AT-300 a week ago, and it hooked up to a Outlaw 7000x and a Parasound 2003 amp running 5.2.4. Right off the bat, the Atmos surround never sounded this good. I can never duplicate it with an AVR. But I have an issue with the room acoustic software. After doing the room calibration, I did not notice any difference from the original settings (default settings). Also, all the speaker level adjustment has no effect on the audio output regardless how many db I increased or decreased. All the trim level adjustments have no effect on all the channels. I already upgraded the latest software from the SummitHiFi website. What am I doing wrong? Anybody come across this? The good thing is the system sounded fantastic as it is with no other issues.


I would reach out to Amir at Summit HiFi and ask. I have not run into that problem.
I am running the AT-300 and 2 Outlaw 7000X amps. My setup is 7.2.6 and it is a definite step up from the 7.2.4 I was running with my Marantz 7703. My unit has been rock solid. I am really happy I took the chance on this processor.

Jeff


----------



## Hometheaterguyhk (Oct 4, 2021)

My issues with my At300 room acoustic calibration and output levels have been resolved. I had the audio mode set to 'Pure'. At this setting, all level, trim, room acoustic compensation levels have no effect on all the channel outputs. When I reset the mode to either Direct, Stereo, Dolby, Dts, etc, the issue is gone, and I can hear the level differences.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Hometheaterguyhk said:


> My issues with my At300 room acoustic calibration and output levels have been resolved. I had the audio mode set to 'Pure'. At this setting, all level, trim, room acoustic compensation levels have no effect on all the channel outputs. When I reset the mode to either Direct, Stereo, Dolby, Dts, etc, the issue is gone, and I can hear the level differences.


I did not know that. Thanks for clearing that up!

Jeff


----------

